# Vlad Is Official



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Interview Recap from 570:

-Did speak to Kobe, Vlade, Magic, & Phil which persuaded him to join the team...Kobe was main reason he came (wants to win a championship.

-Loves LA weather & LA was actually his first choice in the free agency Market.

-Single, feels good about being a single millionare in LA...(humble about it though)

-Hair style with the sonics the little pookie braids, had that style because he wanted to do something funny cuz his team wasnt allowed to wear headbands.

-Not playing in World games for country, wants to work on his game to be ready for the Lakers

-Likes purple & gold floor in staples better than red because he made 8 threes on that court...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

good stuff, seems like he definitely wants to win.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

He made 8 threes in Staples?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Finally kobe has someone to pass to that can hit open jumpers.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

I've seen probably 10-15 games of him with Seatle and LA, I don't think I've ever seen him hit an open shot.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

watch that Clippers game, where he almost single handedly brought them back, he made like 4 3s in a row or something like that, oooh man that was such an exciting game to bad the damn Clippers lost ....ive seen him play throughout his career and he always seems to shoot a really high percentage from the 3 pt arc and when he doesnt shoot from their he just takes it to the hoop and converts, ive even seen him dish nicely....so in other words, i can wait to see how he complements Kobe and oh man what a season its gonna be !!


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> watch that Clippers game, where he almost single handedly brought them back, he made like 4 3s in a row or something like that, oooh man that was such an exciting game to bad the damn Clippers lost ....ive seen him play throughout his career and he always seems to shoot a really high percentage from the 3 pt arc and when he doesnt shoot from their he just takes it to the hoop and converts, ive even seen him dish nicely....so in other words, i can wait to see how he complements Kobe and oh man what a season its gonna be !!


Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen him dribble either. Just catch and shoot. Too Bad you guys gave up Wilcox just to get him for half a season.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> He made 8 threes in Staples?



Yeah, when he was with the Sonics


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

They look pissed. He must hate Kobe.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I really like this pick up for the Lakers. I believe Vlad has only been in the league 6 years, and is only 26 years old. The guy will improve this season, and continue to for several seasons after.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> good stuff, seems like he definitely wants to win.



if that was the case, he should've stayed on the clippers. :biggrin:


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

anyone would look pissed standing next to cupcakes.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> if that was the case, he should've stayed on the clippers. :biggrin:


Right, because looking back the Clippers history has been full of winning and championships unlike the Lakers who have nothing to show for all these years in the NBA.

The Clippers have always dominated.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Right, because looking back the Clippers history has been full of winning and championships unlike the Lakers who have nothing to show for all these years in the NBA.
> 
> The Clippers have always dominated.
> 
> [/sarcasm]



sad, always clinging to the past. since you were about 4 since they won their last chip, do you even remember?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> sad, always clinging to the past. since you were about 4 since they won their last chip, do you even remember?


yeah i mean he's sixteen, we won in 01-02, and now its 2006. Yeah, your exactly right, he was probably about four


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you take my hyperbole and try to correct my math? so he was 11, my mistake. i'm betting he watched more power rangers and pokemon, than laker games. 

and you blink? i'm thinking you were more of a power puff girl type of kid.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you take my hyperbole and try to correct my math? so he was 11, my mistake. i'm betting he watched more power rangers and pokemon, than laker games.
> 
> and you blink? i'm thinking you were more of a power puff girl type of kid.


Wow, an insulting troll who posts 79 times a day...just spread'n da love around eh bootsy.

Your team has exactly two winning seasons in its 22 yr history. Last time you had a winning season you had to wait 14 yrs for it to happen again. You weren't any better than we were at the end of last season and basically stood pat while we improved significantly.

Not sure what you're so proud and optimistic about but I guess it'll make your forthcoming letdown hurt that much more.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you take my hyperbole and try to correct my math? so he was 11, my mistake. i'm betting he watched more power rangers and pokemon, than laker games.
> 
> and you blink? i'm thinking you were more of a power puff girl type of kid.


damn, why you gotta take this stuff so far? i was joking and then you say something like that. **** you man. **** you


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> damn, why you gotta take this stuff so far? i was joking and then you say something like that. **** you man. **** you


:rofl:

...

:rotf:

HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> you take my hyperbole and try to correct my math? so he was 11, my mistake. i'm betting he watched more power rangers and pokemon, than laker games.
> 
> and you blink? i'm thinking you were more of a power puff girl type of kid.


hey bootstrenf, you sure seem to troll a lot. when i ask this, im serious about it: does laker trolling somehow make you think that the clippers are a better basketballteam and organization in some way? so many clipper fans who are also laker haters... it just seems to me that clipper fans or insecure or something, always mentioning how they are finally better than us and always having to remind us (or maybe themselves) of that.



Blink4 said:


> damn, why you gotta take this stuff so far? i was joking and then you say something like that. **** you man. **** you


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> hey bootstrenf, you sure seem to troll a lot. when i ask this, im serious about it: does laker trolling somehow make you think that the clippers are a better basketballteam and organization in some way? so many clipper fans who are also laker haters... it just seems to me that clipper fans or insecure or something, always mentioning how they are finally better than us and always having to remind us (or maybe themselves) of that.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 You're exactly right. With the amount he drools over the Lakers, he is obviously threatened. Notice how the past few years when the Clippers sucked complete ***, we didn't hang around their forum, boasting of our magical second round playoff run. If that's the kind of success he wants to gloat about, let him be. :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're exactly right. With the amount he drools over the Lakers, he is obviously threatened. Notice how the past few years when the Clippers sucked complete ***, we didn't hang around their forum, boasting of our magical second round playoff run. If that's the kind of success he wants to gloat about, let him be. :laugh:


yeah, you know what i find funny? clipper fans always seem to claim that laker fans are *******s, moreso than any other fans in the nba... yet i've noticed a number of them come trolling in our forums, telling us how kobe is a ballhog and that he'd shoot the basketball with his feet if he could.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

come on guys, i'm just foolin about. if you guys don't want me to post, it's cool.

one thing though, although i hate kobe, you will never find me dissing him. i think he's the best player in the game right now, and if you read some of my post, you'd find that to be the case. i just happen to think that right now, the clippers have a better overall team.


i guess i'm banned from here. later. no hard feelins.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> you take my hyperbole and try to correct my math? so he was 11, my mistake. i'm betting he watched more power rangers and pokemon, than laker games.
> 
> and you blink? i'm thinking you were more of a power puff girl type of kid.


79 pposts a day man... get a life


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> come on guys, i'm just foolin about. if you guys don't want me to post, it's cool.
> 
> one thing though, although i hate kobe, you will never find me dissing him. i think he's the best player in the game right now, and if you read some of my post, you'd find that to be the case. i just happen to think that right now, the clippers have a better overall team.
> 
> ...


nah dude, i dont really hate or dislike you. i dont care enough. dont choose not to post because you think other people dont want you to.. u should just not post if you dont want to.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Those 80 posts per day are all post paddings. Go read a personal forum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, 80 posts a lot... 4k posts since may, wow :cheers:


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> watch that Clippers game, where he almost single handedly brought them back, he made like 4 3s in a row or something like that, oooh man that was such an exciting game to bad the damn Clippers lost ....ive seen him play throughout his career and he always seems to shoot a really high percentage from the 3 pt arc and when he doesnt shoot from their he just takes it to the hoop and converts, ive even seen him dish nicely....so in other words, i can wait to see how he complements Kobe and oh man what a season its gonna be !!


you shouldnt post on the clippers site, i see why you hate on the clippers, your a lakers fan...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> They look pissed. He must hate Kobe.


thats what im talkin about. it looks like he just found out after he signed that he wasnt gonna start or maybe he realized that he shoulda stayed with the clippers...he remembers tim thomas all to well and has to be thinking that the lakers cant be better that the clippers with him on the roster, ****, i think you guys came up though...if your smart, he will retire a laker and take over mitch cupcake's job...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Right, because looking back the Clippers history has been full of winning and championships unlike the Lakers who have nothing to show for all these years in the NBA.
> 
> The Clippers have always dominated.
> 
> [/sarcasm]


but as a player you should be able to look at a line up and see which team is better. he's more worried about starting and showing what he can do in stead of winning championships...the lakers have a legacy true, but be honest, yaw is lightyears away from winning it all, ask Shaq...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> you take my hyperbole and try to correct my math? so he was 11, my mistake. i'm betting he watched more power rangers and pokemon, than laker games.
> 
> and you blink? i'm thinking you were more of a power puff girl type of kid.


good ****, you should say stuff like that on the clippers site...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

West44 said:


> Wow, an insulting troll who posts 79 times a day...just spread'n da love around eh bootsy.
> 
> Your team has exactly two winning seasons in its 22 yr history. Last time you had a winning season you had to wait 14 yrs for it to happen again. You weren't any better than we were at the end of last season and basically stood pat while we improved significantly.
> 
> Not sure what you're so proud and optimistic about but I guess it'll make your forthcoming letdown hurt that much more.


 first of all, we have enough good young players to stand pat, more
good young players than the average team. the lakers got better but were still better...mitch cupcake and jerry busdriver would give up three lakers and a couple laker girls for 1 Mr. Monster (a.k.a. james singleton) who wasnt even drafted, jajajajajajahahahahahahah!!! plus im sick of you new booty lakers fans that dont live in l.a.,who have never watched magic play, (only seen him on highlights) talk **** about the clips having 2 good seasons. its not our fault D. Sterling was more concerned with real estate...i grew up in the hood, been to lakers games at the forum (now great western forum) and magic is the greatest player of all time in my opion, but i still loved the clippers back then (since the 4th grade). the past is the past. if you stay stuck in the past, you miss out on the future...it wasnt an accident that the clippers got to where they got this year. losing game 7 to phx was a good thing. all we need to do was gauge our team to see where we were at. thats why we can stand pat, and we still got a certified laker killer in TT a move that's ****in with phx's head as i speak.
im glad yaw got another vlade and im content with what we have...and the clippers have more than a 22 year history do tha math...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

afobisme said:


> hey bootstrenf, you sure seem to troll a lot. when i ask this, im serious about it: does laker trolling somehow make you think that the clippers are a better basketballteam and organization in some way? so many clipper fans who are also laker haters... it just seems to me that clipper fans or insecure or something, always mentioning how they are finally better than us and always having to remind us (or maybe themselves) of that.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


we havent had a history of bein' ****...but how you like me now???...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're exactly right. With the amount he drools over the Lakers, he is obviously threatened. Notice how the past few years when the Clippers sucked complete ***, we didn't hang around their forum, boasting of our magical second round playoff run. If that's the kind of success he wants to gloat about, let him be. :laugh:


not true...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

afobisme said:


> yeah, you know what i find funny? clipper fans always seem to claim that laker fans are *******s, moreso than any other fans in the nba... yet i've noticed a number of them come trolling in our forums, telling us how kobe is a ballhog and that he'd shoot the basketball with his feet if he could.


all we do is return the favor...dont act like yo' hommies dont post bull**** on our site...the clippers are better, live with it...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> come on guys, i'm just foolin about. if you guys don't want me to post, it's cool.
> 
> one thing though, although i hate kobe, you will never find me dissing him. i think he's the best player in the game right now, and if you read some of my post, you'd find that to be the case. i just happen to think that right now, the clippers have a better overall team.
> 
> ...


<font color="red">Go somewhere else if you're going to troll.


-BH</font>


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

MR. VADA said:


> all we do is return the favor...dont act like yo' hommies dont post bull**** on our site...the clippers are better, live with it...vada


right right, that's why youre here in our forums telling us that your team is better...

can't wait for next season...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> can't wait for next season...


I can't agree more. In fact, I'm probably gonna bump this thread if we finish higher than the Clippers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> I can't agree more. In fact, I'm probably gonna bump this thread if we finish higher than the Clippers.


 :cheers:


----------



## kobe81_62mvp (Jul 24, 2006)

8 threes??????? great!!!!!! that means he is a shooter in the court 
of staples center i hope he could repeat that this season for the lakers :clap:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

wow vada... 10 posts in a row? someones a little oobsessive


----------

